

CouchSurfing.org Raises $7M - jasonwilk
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/24/couchsurfing-raises-7-6-m-will-users-cry-sell-out/

======
drungli
Just discovered that the new members can't send messages to the verified
members of CS without paying.

------
jasonwilk
technically the original AirBnB without a business model.

~~~
drungli
CS actually is based on the concept of free hospitality. I am very curious to
know what happens now that they are B Corporation.

